
markdown in javascript. (don't hit your server while doing a live preview) - socmoth
http://www.attacklab.net/showdown-gui.html
======
danielha
I love my Python so I've got the plug the Python implementation too:
http://www.freewisdom.org/projects/python-markdown/

~~~
inklesspen
Yeah, Python is great.

But it doesn't give you the live preview in browser, does it? :D

